# *AG-Guys.com SEPTEMBER Special + win $3000!*



## ag-guys (Sep 5, 2005)

Dear IronMagazine Members,


Please allow me to introduce the www.AG-Guys.com SEPTEMBER special:

http://www.ag-guys.com/specials.html

*************************************
SEPTEMBER IS THE START OF FALL - YOU PICK!!

Spend $150  - GET 1 FREE BOTTLE OF YOUR CHOICE

Spend $200 - GET 2 FREE BOTTLES OF YOUR CHOICE

Spend $300 - GET 3 FREE BOTTLES OF YOUR CHOICE

Spend $400 - GET 5 FREE BOTTLES OF YOUR CHOICE

(NEW) Spend $500 - GET 7 FREE BOTTLES OF YOUR CHOICE

http://www.ag-guys.com/specials.html

*************************************


SEPTEMBER LOTTERY:

http://www.ag-guys.com/specials.html

1st place:  $3000 FREE products!
2nd place:  $1000 of ANY products
3rd place:  8 bottles RCs of choice (not IGF-1)
4th Place:  40% OFF YOUR PURCHASE
5th Place:  30% OFF YOUR PURCHASE
6th Place: 20% OFF YOUR PURCHASE
7th Place: 15% OFF YOUR PURCHASE
8th Place: 5% OFF YOUR PURCHASE
9th Place: GET FREE SHIPPING on your order
10th Place (NEW): GET FREE SHIPPING on your order

http://www.ag-guys.com/specials.html
*************************************

thank you,
AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------

